# General > Motoring >  electric car

## you

Is there anywhere to charge my car in Thurso???

----------


## dx100uk

Zap-Map is a good APP to use on phones or tablets.

https://www.zap-map.com/live/

----------


## poppett

Park Hotel in Thurso.

----------

